# [SOLVED] Trouble trying to install windows 8.1



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I downloaded 8.1 and loaded it onto a usb stick. Went to install on hardrive, I went through the install key, did the custom install, clicked on the 55gb harddrive and it won't let me install. I get a message "windows could not create a new partition or locate an existing one." I have checked to make sure I have bios setup properly, for both boot order, and hardrive order. 
Anyone have any ideas what the problem could be?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is anything already on the hard drive?

Did you make sure to format the drive when installing?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Windows 8.1 is still in Beta and will not be ready for release until the fall probably around October or so. 
How to Upgrade to the Windows 8.1 Preview | PCMag.com


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

I did format the hard drive. It seems to be some other glitch. I tried installing another windows os and it gave the same message.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

No Drive to install Windows 7 or 8: 
1- put your win 7 or 8 USB in and boot it
2- Go to *Repair Your Computer, **When that fails, *
3- In the *RE* (recovery environment) choose *command prompt* and type following commands:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean
*now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*
4- now restart the machine and boot from the win 7 or 8 USB again
proceed and at "*select disk to install windows*" you would be able to view the hard disk drives


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Did the format complete?

What other Windows gives you the same issue?


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Spunk.Funk I plan on trying what you said tomorrow, not able to do so right now. Thanks

MasterChief Yes it did complete the format. The other OS was Windows Server 2012. It has been a royal pain as in order to get to the part where you find the hard drive will not co operate I had to keep putting in the keys.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Running DiskPart *Clean* command will prepare the drive for the Windows OS


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Spunk.Funk I was able to go through those steps you had for me to do. I did just what you said. Except I end up with the same message, "We couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information see the setup log files."

I am not sure where to find those.

Mark


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

Went back and tried to install Windows Server and it worked.

Thank for all the help, much appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trouble trying to install windows 8.1*

I'm glad it worked for you. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

